# Trail Camera Ladder



## OptOutside440 (Feb 3, 2019)

I purchased this ladder to hang trail cameras out of reach from just anyone walking or perhaps trespassing. The ladder works great but I noticed when using it today if it's not perfectly balanced the top rung can slip on the treebark side to side. Walking home I thought to myself maybe I could tape foam or rubber on the top rung to prevent it sliding. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

Maybe run a couple screws through the top rung and leave an inch or an inch and a half exposed in three or four spots and those would grip into the tree bark?


----------



## OptOutside440 (Feb 3, 2019)

Workingman said:


> Maybe run a couple screws through the top rung and leave an inch or an inch and a half exposed in three or four spots and those would grip into the tree bark?


I don't want to do that because I feel like that would sacrifice the strength of the only thing holding me against the tree. It's an aluminum ladder and I'm not sure putting screws through it would be a good idea.


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

What about if you zip tied a section of bicycle tire to it, the rubber and tread to help from sliding. A section of pool noodle might work too but I think the tree bark would tear it up quick.


----------



## s.a.m (Feb 22, 2016)

OptOutside440 said:


> I don't want to do that because I feel like that would sacrifice the strength of the only thing holding me against the tree. It's an aluminum ladder and I'm not sure putting screws through it would be a good idea.


Put two or three u-bolts on the top rung and sharpen the ends of the bolts


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Use a strap and swing it around the tree and snug it up to both sides of the ladder.


----------



## Ten Bears (Jan 12, 2012)

You could tap dance on it if you had a motorcycle tiedown. Ratchet it on the top.


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

Workingman said:


> Maybe run a couple screws through the top rung and leave an inch or an inch and a half exposed in three or four spots and those would grip into the tree bark?


 I do this...works for me...4" lag screws.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

A lot lighter and simpler method would be one climbing stick. I use hawk helium sticks and will often carry just one to put cameras up. Can easily get them close to 10 ft high this way


----------



## bowhunter1487 (Aug 13, 2014)

I just take one climbing stick and a linemans belt.


----------



## Junebug2320 (Apr 23, 2010)

Have these at work. Not sure if you can find them otc….










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jdkswhite (Jan 3, 2008)

OptOutside440 said:


> I purchased this ladder to hang trail cameras out of reach from just anyone walking or perhaps trespassing. The ladder works great but I noticed when using it today if it's not perfectly balanced the top rung can slip on the treebark side to side. Walking home I thought to myself maybe I could tape foam or rubber on the top rung to prevent it sliding. Anyone have any ideas?
> 
> View attachment 493730


g









































Go to home improvement store and buy those strips that are put on steps to keep from slipping. The you only need to cut it to the size you want then peel the back off and stick it on. Walla no tape no screws or cable ties.


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

Something like this?
looks like a D I Y project?!


----------

